# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Thế giới chuột HP không dây, đầy màu sắc

## favourhn

*Bên cạnh các sản phẩm Laptop HP chất lượng cao, giá phải chăng và hậu mãi tốt, HP còn có những sản phẩm rất độc đáo như chuột không dây. Hiện HP Showroom đang trưng bày và bán một số loại chuột không dây rất đẹp, chất lượng tốt và giá khá mềm 
*



HP Wireless Laser Mini Mouse



 ​Giá: 620.000 đồng

HP Bluetooth Laser Mobile Mouse 
​Giá : 755.000 đồng​*Website hàng đầu về sản phẩm HP:* *www.hpshowroom.com.vn*
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]resent:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]resent:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]resent:

----------

